# Snake + university...?



## FlaxenPony05 (2 March 2014)

Hi guys,

Hope you don't mind me posting in here  I've never had snakes before, and would love to get a corn snake as my first one, as they seem pretty docile and generally a good 'starter' snake. 

Obviously I'd love to jump straight in and buy one (after doing lots more research!), but I'm in my first year of my A-Levels now, and am just thinking about what would happen when I go off to uni (vet school is the aim). My parents definitely wouldn't want to look after him, so I guess I'd bring him with me. Does anyone know how lax the accommodation people are in terms of reptiles? Would I be able to get away with it, or is it a complete no-no? I'd be living with vets/bio-vets so I doubt they'd have much of a problem with keeping frozen mice in the freezer lol. 


Thanks very much


----------



## Patterdale (2 March 2014)

No advice but I always feel sorry for snakes in tanks, curled up 

Bit of a pointless comment, sorry.


----------



## Serianas (2 March 2014)

They are quite strict in halls, private you would have to square it with the landlord...

corns are awesome, we have 2 and they are like chalk and cheese.... Both very friendly though! Be wary too... They are escape artists to rival houdini  be sure your flatmates also don't mind aswel as your landlord just incase the worst happens and someone wakes up with him on their face lol 

one of ours is quite content to be worn like a bracelet and go all over the house with me... They really are great!


----------



## Jay89 (2 March 2014)

Very strict in halls of residence. And to be honest, some of the rooms aren't that big, so I'm not sure where you'd put a tank.


----------



## Booboos (2 March 2014)

Pets of any kind are strictly forbidden in halls of residence and you would get caught out quite quickly. The rooms are tiny as well and you would struggle with the vivarium. 

I'd wait until your 2-3rd years when you'd be in private accommodation.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 March 2014)

Personally I think you should wait until you're established and/or in your own place BEFORE you get a pet of any sort TBH; that is unless you have someone on standby that could take it on for you when you go to uni.

As a landlord in the private sector, TBH, whilst I allow tenants to have a dog and/or cat; I would NOT under any circumstances allow a tenant to keep a snake. Sorry, but the answer would be no. 

If you want your snake, then wait till you're free, independent, and established, and have all the snakes you want............... but PURLLEEEESSSE don't go moving into my neighbourhood. No offence, but I hate 'em


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (2 March 2014)

Patterdale said:



			No advice but I always feel sorry for snakes in tanks, curled up 

Bit of a pointless comment, sorry.
		
Click to expand...

I see your point, and completely understand where you're coming from, but that's kind of like me saying that it's cruel for someone to keep pet dogs as they originally roamed free in the mountains or whatever. I'm not sure about yours but mine wouldn't last a minute in the wild lol. 
The snakes I'm talking about are captive-bred, and even in the wild, they're mainly found curled up under rocks hiding away. If the snake has an adequately sized viv (by that I mean one that is as large as they are long), with some nice hideaway spaces, a good, controlled temperature and a heat pad, and the snake is healthy, then I don't really see a problem with it.

What I am very much against is keeping animals like caged birds, who are obviously meant to be flying around most of the time across a large area rather than being stuck in a cage all day. 



MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Personally I think you should wait until you're established and/or in your own place BEFORE you get a pet of any sort TBH; that is unless you have someone on standby that could take it on for you when you go to uni.

As a landlord in the private sector, TBH, whilst I allow tenants to have a dog and/or cat; I would NOT under any circumstances allow a tenant to keep a snake. Sorry, but the answer would be no. 

If you want your snake, then wait till you're free, independent, and established, and have all the snakes you want............... but PURLLEEEESSSE don't go moving into my neighbourhood. No offence, but I hate 'em 

Click to expand...

May I ask why? If the snake is a cornsnake (or similar), then there really shouldn't be a problem as 1) they aren't venomous and 2) they have extremely small teeth (basically serrated gums), so even if they did bite, it would be much less of a problem than if a cat or a dog bit you. It is EXTREMELY unlikely that you'd ever get bitten, much less likely than getting bitten by a dog or a cat.  
They'd cause much less damage (when I say much less I mean none) to your property than a dog or a cat as they'd be securely locked away in their viv- they wouldn't crap all over the floor, make a noise, or scratch your sofas to bits. (not saying that all cats and dogs do this btw, just saying that they have the potential to). I don't understand how they'd be a problem in any way. You can't really prohibit people from keeping snakes just because you hate them (and for what reason? because they're not particularly cute and fluffy?). 

I'll let you into a secret- I used to hate snakes. I used to think that they were all going to bite me every time I looked one of them in the eye, and they were all really venomous and slimy and horrible. And then I read up about them, and actually learnt about them, and realised that they are ridiculously interesting animals who deserve a lot more credit than they currently receive. 

Sorry if I've gone on a bit! Hope you get the general gist of what I'm trying to say.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (2 March 2014)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			As a landlord in the private sector, TBH, whilst I allow tenants to have a dog and/or cat; I would NOT under any circumstances allow a tenant to keep a snake. Sorry, but the answer would be no.
		
Click to expand...

so a cat/dog shedding everywhere, being noisy, wear and tear on furniture/carpets etc is fine but a nice quiet snake is not? how odd.

halls are one thing, I wouldn't expect a private landlord to care tbh. Its not like you are wanting to keep a mamba.


----------



## TT55 (2 March 2014)

I would love a snake.... one day 

As everyone else has said, halls are very strict and it would be damn near impossible to keep it secret.

Student flats are a bit different though. In my experience, the landlords didn't really care too much about the flats. The first place I lived specified no pets, however I got a fish tank and they didn't care. Second place I lived didn't even specify. Neither landlords ever even went in the flats!


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (2 March 2014)

Sorry, was too busy ranting to thank everyone for their advice/opinions! I posted the same thing on the reptile forum, and the general consensus there was to wait until after first year when everything had settled down a little and I wasn't in halls anymore, which I completely agree with. I think that unless I can find someone knowledgeable enough to look after said snake whilst I'm in first year, it's not really very realistic! Thanks again 
btw, Serianas, yours sound awesome! Any chance of some pictures?


----------



## Serianas (3 March 2014)

yup i will try to get the lil posers out tonight... I swear they both know they are on camera! If you want any info on them you can always pm me... always more than happy to gush about my collection!  (eight lizards, two snakes and a pillow that could possibly be a cat lol)


----------



## Katikins (3 March 2014)

Haha... halls are strict!  I kept 2 rats in my halls room for about 6 months without anybody finding out.  On cleaning day we'd just move them to someone's room who had a different cleaning day.  They used to chill out in the lounge watching TV with us all 

Sorry, technically, no, you're not allowed.  But where there's a will there is often a way!

*sensible hat on* I in no way advocate the breaking of university rules.  Wait till you're in private accommodation before purchasing said snake (and then post lots of pictures for us)


----------



## Floxie (3 March 2014)

I kept rats in uni too  The porters kept finding them and telling me to sort it out. Never did.

Corn snakes are fab! I too can't comprehend a landlord taking issue with them - they're about as big a threat to your property as a goldfish - less, in fact, since a large tank of water has potential to cause damage. A pet rock, perhaps


----------



## Billabongchick (3 March 2014)

As others have said you might struggle in halls although in theory as long as you could plug in the vivarium and hide in a wardrobe on inspection days you might manage it! I had parakeets in my 2nd year onwards and the landlords never knew. They hardly visited and when they did they have to give you 24hrs notice so I'd move them outside temporarily. They were noisy monkeys though! Everyone got quite attached to them and they used to swoop up and down the stairwell and run along the sofa stealing food. I miss them actually come to think of it but OH has cats so birds are a no no.  A snake is a lot easier to hide noise and size wise...


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (3 March 2014)

Serianas said:



			yup i will try to get the lil posers out tonight... I swear they both know they are on camera! If you want any info on them you can always pm me... always more than happy to gush about my collection!  (eight lizards, two snakes and a pillow that could possibly be a cat lol)
		
Click to expand...

That's quite a collection! They all sound lovely 



Floxie said:



			I kept rats in uni too  The porters kept finding them and telling me to sort it out. Never did.

Corn snakes are fab! I too can't comprehend a landlord taking issue with them - they're about as big a threat to your property as a goldfish - less, in fact, since a large tank of water has potential to cause damage. A pet rock, perhaps 

Click to expand...

Haha, I completely agree Floxie.



Billabongchick said:



			As others have said you might struggle in halls although in theory as long as you could plug in the vivarium and hide in a wardrobe on inspection days you might manage it! I had parakeets in my 2nd year onwards and the landlords never knew. They hardly visited and when they did they have to give you 24hrs notice so I'd move them outside temporarily. They were noisy monkeys though! Everyone got quite attached to them and they used to swoop up and down the stairwell and run along the sofa stealing food. I miss them actually come to think of it but OH has cats so birds are a no no.  A snake is a lot easier to hide noise and size wise...
		
Click to expand...

They certainly sound like characters! I think it's a case of getting there and 'assessing the situation'- ie seeing how lax they are about room checks and the size of the room etc. And also whether I think my fellow room-mates are going to grass me up or not lol! (which I doubt would be the case )


----------



## Honey08 (4 March 2014)

I wouldn't have an issue with a snake in the house but certainly would if my flatmates had kept frozen rats in the freezer!

It would be more sensible to wait  a year or two (even better until you had finished uni).

As for the sleep all the time theory, I had a neighbour who kept a corn snake. He used to let it go on the bowling pitch across the road from our houses and it went all over the place pretty  quickly!


----------



## Highlands (4 March 2014)

With my student land lady hat as long as you were up front about it and took responsibility for it no problem with me, I have had a dog ( no mess or stratching Jaffa was lovely) in one house. Someone did move a rabbit into the garden and left it...guess who took it on..yes me!


----------



## Kadastorm (5 March 2014)

a friend lives in halls and has a snake, hasn't been caught yet (think its been a year?), think others have pets like fish/rats etc. 
Its an agricultural college/uni so other residents are fine. They are used to finding dead fish or rabbits in the sink (fisheries and agriculture students!) so im sure a snake and a few frozen rats wont be an issue


----------



## Kitty B (5 March 2014)

FlaxenPony05 said:



			May I ask why? If the snake is a cornsnake (or similar), then there really shouldn't be a problem as 1) they aren't venomous and 2) they have extremely small teeth (basically serrated gums), so even if they did bite, it would be much less of a problem than if a cat or a dog bit you. It is EXTREMELY unlikely that you'd ever get bitten, much less likely than getting bitten by a dog or a cat.
		
Click to expand...

Depends on the snake! The teeth are very small, this is true, and until they are adults you don't really notice when you have been bitten by a corn snake. When my sunkissed corn first bit me, I'd never have known if I hadn't seen him do it. I think the biting is down to the individual snake. Like any other creature, they are all different. I have seven snakes, four of which are corns. One is a tiny baby, and we are handling him a fair amount to keep him good natured. One is very jumpy, but has never actually bitten anyone. As soon as he settles, he is fine. The oldest is also the best tempered, and is another who has never bitten anyone. That brings us back to the sunkissed... he is a piece of work, that one! We named him Velcro because he bites... a LOT... and it feels like velcro being pushed into your skin. Velcro doesn't just bite once and retreat, though... oh no. Velcro will bite a dozen times easy, and still be ready to have another go. Usually we just leave him alone, knowing how much he hates being touched, but his viv does need cleaning out entirely as any other does, so some days he just has to suck it up, and we do it as quickly as possible so that he is not stressed out too badly. We still love him, though... he is absolutely stunning, and still nice to look at. We don't mind that he is grumpy!

I don't have any advice on if it is a good idea or not, that will ultimately have to be up to you and whoever you end up sharing accommodation with, but in favor of corn snakes, they are very quiet, don't smell unless you let their vivs get dirty, are very easy to keep and, apart from Velcro, all of the corns I have ever handled have been very easy going. I've had people who were scared of snakes previously handle some of mine to try and cope if not completely get over it, they are just that good.


----------



## sarcasm_queen (5 March 2014)

Yeah, most halls have very strict 'no pets' policies, and quite a lot of student houses don't allow then either. 

Saying that, I had my rabbit in halls for 3 months, and in our house since September, and no one is any the wiser.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (5 March 2014)

Kitty B said:



			Depends on the snake! The teeth are very small, this is true, and until they are adults you don't really notice when you have been bitten by a corn snake. When my sunkissed corn first bit me, I'd never have known if I hadn't seen him do it. I think the biting is down to the individual snake. Like any other creature, they are all different. I have seven snakes, four of which are corns. One is a tiny baby, and we are handling him a fair amount to keep him good natured. One is very jumpy, but has never actually bitten anyone. As soon as he settles, he is fine. The oldest is also the best tempered, and is another who has never bitten anyone. That brings us back to the sunkissed... he is a piece of work, that one! We named him Velcro because he bites... a LOT... and it feels like velcro being pushed into your skin. Velcro doesn't just bite once and retreat, though... oh no. Velcro will bite a dozen times easy, and still be ready to have another go. Usually we just leave him alone, knowing how much he hates being touched, but his viv does need cleaning out entirely as any other does, so some days he just has to suck it up, and we do it as quickly as possible so that he is not stressed out too badly. We still love him, though... he is absolutely stunning, and still nice to look at. We don't mind that he is grumpy!

I don't have any advice on if it is a good idea or not, that will ultimately have to be up to you and whoever you end up sharing accommodation with, but in favor of corn snakes, they are very quiet, don't smell unless you let their vivs get dirty, are very easy to keep and, apart from Velcro, all of the corns I have ever handled have been very easy going. I've had people who were scared of snakes previously handle some of mine to try and cope if not completely get over it, they are just that good. 

Click to expand...

Really interesting insight, thank you! Any chance of pictures of your little lot, they sound amazing! (even Velcro  fab name btw) I popped into the reptile shop the other day and had a chat with the guy who works there, and like you, he says it completely depends on the snake. He said that the majority of corns are docile but you do get the odd one who just doesn't take well to being handled. Do you think that if you handle them fairly frequently when they're babies (obviously not too much to avoid stressing them out) then they'll probably be less snappy when they're older, or is it just the luck of the draw and they don't really change?


----------



## Kitty B (6 March 2014)

Apart from Velcro and my husband's California King, we have never been bitten, and they have had equal amounts of handling. Some just seem to tolerate it more than others. I have handled every snake we have brought home before committing to them, even Velcro, who bit me before I'd even paid for him! I thought he was just nervous... turns out, he just doesn't like attention, which is fair enough! I'd say if you do get one, handle it first if possible, get an idea of what it is like. My oldest corn wrapped himself around my wrist (loosely, not constricting LOL!) and just kind of sat there, so I said yep, he's coming home with me.  I think part of the issue with corns these days is that they are crossbred with similar species to get some of those color morphs, and that can make some of them a little more temperamental. I'll see what I have for pictures to share.


----------



## rara007 (6 March 2014)

I have three snakes living with me at vet school (2 Corns and a Royal) (in private accom that allows pets)

I got them in 2nd, 3rd and 4th year, of 6. We have far crazier things in the freezer than frozen rodents 

They're ideal as I don't need to worry about them when I'm home for the weekend


----------



## Kitty B (6 March 2014)

Photobucket is being difficult. One of these days I'm going to just make a flickr for my reptiles and be done with it! Anyway... 

This is Oz, my Anery corn.






Wheat, the Ghost corn; he is the jumpy one.






This is Velcro, the bitey Sunkissed corn.






and this is baby Pax (short for Lurpak) the Butter corn.






For good measure, the rest of the snakes I have are:

Arthur, my husband's California King, who is also the only other snake we have that bites.






E.J. (short for Earthworm Jane... my sister called her Earthworm Jim, but we rather suspect Jim is a Jane... but either way, E.J.) who is a Tanzanian Brown House Snake... which is green. I don't get it, but there you go!






And finally, this is Floyd, my normal Royal/Ball python. Floyd and Oz are tied for best attitude in our house. I've had him the second longest of any of our snakes.


----------



## FlaxenPony05 (6 March 2014)

rara007 said:



			I have three snakes living with me at vet school (2 Corns and a Royal) (in private accom that allows pets)

I got them in 2nd, 3rd and 4th year, of 6. We have far crazier things in the freezer than frozen rodents 

They're ideal as I don't need to worry about them when I'm home for the weekend 

Click to expand...

Ah thank you v much- didn't know you were a vet student  May I ask which uni you're at? Yes, that's one of the things I keep telling my mum to persuade her!  



Kitty- I'm not going to quote as it'll take up half the page, but they are all super lovely- your ball python is gorgeous, I love their lighter coloured bellies. Your butter is really nice, that's the colour of the little guy in the reptile shop who've I've stupidly fallen slightly in love with. Their names are fantastic  Have you had any of them sexed- is there any way of telling without taking them to the vet?


----------



## Kitty B (7 March 2014)

I've never had mine sexed, I just take the word of those I got them from that they are males. If I were a breeder I'd have had them down at the vet to find out for certain, but it has never seemed necessary.


----------



## Serianas (7 March 2014)

snakes are very hard to sex although if you sex a them as male they have a 100% chance to be male, female only 80% because male snakes retract their bits into their bodies when they are stressed making them appear female... the probe must be cold lol

btw i will get around to taking piccys!


----------

